

Introducing Mint PayBack - mase
https://www.mint.com/payback/

======
epikur
$0.99/transaction is quite steep compared to Venmo (free).

~~~
bdon
I love how the text "Mint collects $0.99 for each transaction" is the only
thing on the entire page colored that particular shade of grey, which somehow
makes it even more conspicuous (while obviously being intended to be the
opposite)

~~~
tripzilch
Yeah, I got exactly the same impression, as if they were trying to sneak it
past me, or something.

Why not just be upfront and advertise your fees openly?

------
ajratner
Sounds really cool. I like services that offer solutions that are easier along
the dimension of horrible-awkward-interactions. I.e. I think that maybe the
biggest appeal of this is not actual the time saved finding the person at a
time when they have the right cash on hand, but the fact that Mint will send
the email for you in a clean, impersonal but not menacing manner.

I haven't tried this or Venmo but I think it would be cool if they added some
sort of group portal service, where you could email a group of friends, say
for "Dinner: $96", and then Mint would email all of them with a link to a
spreadsheet/form of some kind where they could list what they've already paid
each other, other related grievances that would affect how much they owe, etc.
And then once all had approved the resolved list of payments, the process
would proceed on an individual level as normal with the correct amounts.

------
tripzilch
How's this different from logging onto my online bank account, and
transferring the amount to the account number of my friend via text message
authentication? Except that it's not free but they take a $0.99 cut?

Why would I want to _pay_ for the privilege of transferring money?

Now if it'd make international transfers easier... But still, $0.99 is pretty
steep IMO.

------
pbreit
Interesting that it's Mint branded as opposed to Intuit, Quicken or something
new.

It looks like there's a decent chance that there is no service whatsoever
behind the interest-collection and survey. Not a bad strategy for gauging
interest, I guess.

------
ilaksh
I wish someone would make something like this but automatically transfer to
your bank account. I don't see why PayPal doesn't have that option. Whenever I
receive more than 50 bucks or whatever I always want to withdraw it to my bank
account.

~~~
dangrossman
PayPal does have this option for premier and business accounts (which have no
monthly fees). Under the withdraw tab, click "Settlement Withdrawal
Preferences". Here you can enable automatic daily withdrawal to your bank
account.

------
TomGullen
Yuck. Why should you need to do this with friends. I hate the idea

~~~
michaelbuckbee
Credit card transactions between friends still aren't that easy. Not everyone
likes (or has) Paypal, etc.

Something like this would be extremely helpful for situations like multiple
couples renting a beach house or people chipping in for an expensive gift for
somebody else.

~~~
filiwickers
I have used WePay (<https://www.wepay.com/>) in the past and really liked it.
They charge less than Mint is planning on charging. For credit cards its 3.5%
with a 50 cent min. The fee is less if you use your bank account.

------
ptl
It seems like it's not live yet, but I'm curious how it differs from
paybaq.com, other than layout, having the Mint name attached to it, and having
a "ck" instead of a "Q".

------
was_fred
Anybody seen paybaq.com? Similar, first 5 transactions free, and you have a
little more control over the transaction. I've been using it for a couple
months and like it.

------
mathgladiator
Has anyone tried it? I wonder how it works for both the collector and the
friend. I can't test it since I've learned not to loan money to people

~~~
dwynings
The product isn't live. Submitting the form just redirects you here:
<https://www.mint.com/payback-thanks/#public>

    
    
      " Thanks for your interest in Mint PayBack!
      We're still in private beta, but we'll notify you as soon   
      we launch to the general public. In the mean time, help us 
      shape Mint PayBack by completing this short survey."

------
fossuser
If simple would finally get out those cards - I'd be happy. I feel like it's
been nearly a year since I signed up on their waiting list.

------
flyt
USAA recently added this functionality to their iOS app: Anybody can send
money to anybody else with an email address.

